# Crocodilos no rio Douro



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

"Portugal proibiu os banhos no rio Douro, em Miranda do Douro, junto à fronteira com Zamora devido ao risco de ataques de crocodilos.
A notícia parece mentira mas já fez eco do lado espanhol. Segundo o jornal zamorano desconhece-se como chegaram os crocodilos ao rio Douro mas tudo aponta que um particular os tenha soltado no rio depois de os ter criado como mascotes quando ainda eram pequenos.
Os avisos são bem claros e têm deixado os visitantes perplexos mas até ao momento não há indicações que os crocodilos tenham sido avistados durante os cruzeiros ambientais que são promovidos naquela zona.
A zona em alerta vai desde a ponte que une Torregamones a Miranda até à barragem de Castro de Alcanices. "


Fonte: http://noticias.sapo.pt/infolocal/artigo/984903.html


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Parece-me que alguém resolveu fazer uma brincadeira. Porque raio iriam pôr uma placa em inglês e não ter português ? Porque é que nenhum dos jornais contactou a Câmara Municipal de Miranda do Douro para saber mais pormenores ?






Cartel en inglés de advertencia colocado en el embarcadero del barco turístico.  Foto Ch. S.
http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/sec...Duero-carteles-avisando-existencia-cocodrilos


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:09)

Se não estou enganado ocorreu há uns anos uma situação semelhante numa barrangem nos arredores de Madrid.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

> Sinal espalha notícia de crocodilos no Rio além fronteiras
> 
> *"Portugal proibiu os banho no Rio Douro perante o grave perigo de ataque de crocodilos" assim começa a notícia do jornal espanhol La Opinion de Zamora que surpreendeu as autoridades portuguesas, inclusive aquelas que aponta como as protagonistas da inusitada histórica.*
> 
> ...



http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph...as.rtp&article=208520&visual=3&layout=10&tm=8


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 12:12)

Uma brincadeira


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Dan disse:


> Uma brincadeira



E no jornal de Zamora o lema foi «Não deixe que a verdade estrague uma boa história»


----------



## trepkos (17 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

Não sei o que é pior, se o péssimo jornalismo terceiro mundista que existe em Portugal que passa mentiras se os engraçadinhos, mas ele à com cada coisa...


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Aí dizem que alguém largou crocodilos no rio, isso será mentira ou verdade?
É que já não é a primeira vez que vejo algo assim.
Sinceramente duvido que os crocodilos consigam resistir aos invernos de Miranda do Douro, umas das zonas mais frias do Alto Douro no Inverno.


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

A verdade é que me se dissessem há um mês atrás que estaríamos com estas temperaturas nesta altura do ano, em também não acreditaria...


----------

